# Spitfire - Birth of a Legend



## Grampa (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a interestin history of the "Spit"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OPlEtD1QL8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ksUUd6aB0s_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1W3R-oLhkg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9gDs0Rdm-o_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIg-pE8kqE4_


----------

